# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  HELLO, WE JUST GOT BACK FROM BEAUTIFUL ST BARTS IN NOVEMBER AND WE ARE PLANNING TRIP TO BEMUDA IN AUG. ANYONE HAVE IDEAS WHERE TO STAY. WE LOVED STAYING IN VILLA IN ST BARTS BECAUSE OF PRIVACY. WOULD

## JEFFSC

HELLO, WE JUST GOT BACK FROM BEAUTIFUL ST BARTS IN NOVEMBER AND WE ARE PLANNING TRIP TO BEMUDA IN AUG. ANYONE HAVE IDEAS WHERE TO STAY. WE LOVED STAYING IN VILLA IN ST BARTS BECAUSE OF PRIVACY. WOULD LIKE SOMETHING LIKE THAT IN BERMUDA. WE ARE LOOKING AT SUMMERSIDE. HAS ANYONE STAYED? THANKS

----------


## Bermudasunrise

Bermudarentals.com would be a good place to start but I don't think you will find the same extravagance in the Bermuda listings.  Bermuda is jjust as beautiful in my opinion, but you won't find the type of villa's for rent that you do in St. Barth's.  I've been to both locations!  Good luck.

----------


## lmj

we've stayed at Pompano Beach Club twice and loved it.  It doesn't have the privacy of a villa, no kitchen, it's optionally all-inclusive, totally different from SBH.  But it's run by a wonderful family, the food is very good, there's an excellent dine-around program (including The Reefs &amp; Cambridge Beaches), has a great beach in a protected cove where you can walk for like a mile out into the ocean... here's their website:   Pompano Beach Club and also check them out on TripAdvisor, they always get stellar reviews.  We sent out neighbors there for their 25th and they are still raving about it months later.

Lynn

----------

